# Disque dur externe non reconnu



## keyser007 (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque dur externe qui n'est plus reconnu, ci-dessous le message après un SOS dans l'utilitaire disque:
Bloc de code:

```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « » (disk2s1)

Réparation du système de fichiers.
Le volume est déjà démonté.
Exécution de fsck_msdos -y /dev/rdisk2s1
** /dev/rdisk2s1

could not read boot block (Input/output error)

Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Rétablissement de l’état original : démonté.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. : (-69845)

L’opération a échoué…
```

Puis le retour de la commande diskutil list ; df -H

Bloc de code:

```
mbp-poupour:~ PoUpOuR$ diskutil list ; df -H
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *251.0 GB disk0
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1
2: Apple_APFS Container disk1 250.8 GB disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: APFS Container Scheme - +250.8 GB disk1
Physical Store disk0s2
1: APFS Volume PoUpOuR - Données 210.6 GB disk1s1
2: APFS Volume Preboot 82.6 MB disk1s2
3: APFS Volume Recovery 528.5 MB disk1s3
4: APFS Volume VM 3.2 GB disk1s4
5: APFS Volume PoUpOuR 10.8 GB disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *1.0 TB disk2
1: Microsoft Basic Data 1.0 TB disk2s1

Filesystem Size Used Avail Capacity iused ifree %iused Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5 251G 11G 25G 30% 484120 2448641240 0% /
devfs 202k 202k 0B 100% 695 0 100% /dev
/dev/disk1s1 251G 211G 25G 90% 127712 2448997648 0% /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s4 251G 3.2G 25G 12% 4 2449125356 0% /private/var/vm
map auto_home 0B 0B 0B 100% 0 0 100% /System/Volumes/Data/home
```


Merci pour votre lecture en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider.

Julien


----------



## macomaniac (2 Février 2020)

Bonsoir *keyser*

La partition *disk2s1* > de type *Microsoft Basic Data*  > du DDE --> doit receler un système de fichiers *FAT-32* (famille Windows). Système de fichiers *FAT-32* qui est le formateur du volume sur la partition. Et qui est actuellement corrompu (= erreurs graves) sans possibilité de réparation. Le nom du volume n'apparaît même pas sur la partition.

- c'était bien une partition de type *Microsoft Basic Data* avec un système de fichiers Windows au départ ? --> il n'y a pas eu modification accidentelle du type de la partition ?​
- as-tu des données à récupérer sur ce DDE ?​
Passe encore la commande (si la partition unique du DDE est toujours indexée *disk2s1* - sinon tu changes l'index dans la commande) :

```
diskutil info disk2s1
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur la partition

Poste le tableau.


----------



## keyser007 (1 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

voici la réponse du terminal:

```
pc139:~ julienpourcelot$ diskutil info disk3s1
   Device Identifier:         disk3s1
   Device Node:               /dev/disk3s1
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk3

   Volume Name:               
   Mounted:                   No

   Partition Type:            Microsoft Basic Data
   File System Personality:   MS-DOS
   Type (Bundle):             msdos
   Name (User Visible):       MS-DOS (FAT)

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  USB
   SMART Status:              Not Supported
   Disk / Partition UUID:     4F2CD196-70A6-4D4B-BB45-EE47ECDD6CE9
   Partition Offset:          1048576 Bytes (2048 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                 1.0 TB (1000168488960 Bytes) (exactly 1953454080 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:         0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Not applicable (not mounted)

   Device Location:           External
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Info not available
```

Oui il y a des données à récupérer...

Merci à toi


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2020)

La tentative de réparation que tu avais lancée retournait ceci -->

```
could not read boot block (Input/output error)

Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Rétablissement de l’état original : démonté.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. : (-69845)

L’opération a échoué…
```


impossible de lire le "*boot block*" = le bloc initial du système de fichiers *FAT-32* (formateur du volume). Dont les écritures doivent être corrompues.

Il n'y a rien à faire pour remonter le volume. Seul un logiciel de récupération de données pourrait > en scannat les blocs de la partition => identifier des fichiers et les récupérer.


----------



## keyser007 (1 Mars 2020)

Merci, on va essayer ça!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2020)

Tu peux utiliser le logiciel Disk Drill > pour la raison qu'il offre une démo gratuite => te permettant de vérifier si des fichiers sont récupérables. Ainsi > tu n'as pas à passer à la caisse en achetant une licence de logiciel en aveugle > sans savoir d'avance si des fichiers pourront être récupérés.


----------



## ericse (1 Mars 2020)

Ou PhotoRec qui est moins ergonomique mais gratuit et fonctionne bien : https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_FR


----------



## robinhoodzz (21 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, 

Mon disque dur externe n'est pas reconnu sur mon Mac suite à la mise a jour Catalina 10.15...
Il apparait dans l'utilitaire de disque mais non reconnu dans le Finder ou le bureau.





J'ai essayé de monter mais rien n'y fait, pouvez vous me venir en aide ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance,

Robin

@macomaniac peux-tu m'aider stp ? Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour *robin*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list external
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher la configuration du disque externe seule

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite du smiley souriant) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du DDE.


----------



## robinhoodzz (22 Juillet 2020)

```
diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS N°1                     999.8 GB   disk2s2

MacBook-Pro-de-Robin-2:~ robinchaliez$
```

Je te remercie ! @macomaniac toujours là pour m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
```


la commande vérifie le système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur du volume *N°1*

Poste le retour.


----------



## robinhoodzz (22 Juillet 2020)

@macomaniac  Voici le bloc de code 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Robin-2:~ robinchaliez$ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS N°1                     999.8 GB   disk2s2

MacBook-Pro-de-Robin-2:~ robinchaliez$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
Started file system verification on disk2s2 N°1
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Detected a case-sensitive volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume N°1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2s2 N°1
You have new mail in /var/mail/robinchaliez
MacBook-Pro-de-Robin-2:~ robinchaliez$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

La vérification du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume) => retourne un sans faute (*exit code* = *0* comme zéro erreur). Le volume > démonté pour vérification > a été restauré à la fin à son état initial = monté.

- tu ne vois pas un volume *N°1* affiché monté par le Finder sur le Bureau ?​
Au cas où tu ne le verrais pas > passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure (en* Go*) l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour => qu'on voie si l'occupation de *N°1* est mesurée.


----------



## robinhoodzz (22 Juillet 2020)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Robin-2:~ robinchaliez$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5    121G    11G   5.6G    67%  487577 1182354903    0%   /
devfs           200k   200k     0B   100%     679          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s1    121G   101G   5.6G    95%  807645 1182034835    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s4    121G   3.2G   5.6G    37%       4 1182842476    0%   /private/var/vm
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk2s2    1000   830G   170G    84% 5053017 4289914262    0%   /Volumes/N°1
You have new mail in /var/mail/robinchaliez
MacBook-Pro-de-Robin-2:~ robinchaliez$
```

C'est bon !! Ca marche !! Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juillet 2020)

Cette ligne -->

```
/dev/disk2s2    1000   830G   170G    84% 5053017 4289914262    0%   /Volumes/N°1
```


atteste que *N°1* est monté dans le répertoire invisible */Volumes* (du volume démarré) > dédié au montage des volumes externes. *830 Go* d'occupation.

Comme tu viens d'attester l'affichage du volume sur le Bureau (le Finder affichant sur le Bureau les volumes montés dans le répertoire invisible */Volumes*) => il n'y a donc pas (ou plus) de problème.


----------



## robinhoodzz (22 Juillet 2020)

Super ! Je te remercie pour ta dispo et ton aide ! Bonne journée


----------



## dinozzore (1 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Depuis la Maj Catalina mon disque dur externe n'est plus reconnu sur mon bureau ou dans le Finder de mon MacBook Pro...

​
@macomaniac peux-tu m'aider stp ??


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour *dinozzore*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list external
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher la configuration du disque externe seule

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## LucasLap (2 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
je profite de l'actualité du fil et de l'expertise de *macomaniac*, j'ai un problème très semblable à *keyser007* : un disque dur qui ne monte plus - suite à une éjection sauvage (à priori par l'assistant de migration ?!?)

Dans le terminal, en utilisant les commandes proposées j'obtiens ça :


```
Last login: Mon Nov  2 17:13:05 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
pc17:~ lucas$ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:             Apple_Driver43                         28.7 KB    disk2s2
   3:             Apple_Driver43                         28.7 KB    disk2s3
   4:           Apple_Driver_ATA                         28.7 KB    disk2s4
   5:           Apple_Driver_ATA                         28.7 KB    disk2s5
   6:             Apple_FWDriver                         262.1 KB   disk2s6
   7:         Apple_Driver_IOKit                         262.1 KB   disk2s7
   8:              Apple_Patches                         262.1 KB   disk2s8
   9:                  Apple_HFS disque dur zoé          1.0 TB     disk2s10

pc17:~ lucas$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
Error starting file system verification for disk2s2: Unrecognized file system (-69846)
pc17:~ lucas$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Error starting file system verification for disk2: Invalid request (-69886)
pc17:~ lucas$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2s10
Started file system verification on disk2s10 disque dur zoé
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s10
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
pc17:~ lucas$ diskutil info disk2s10
   Device Identifier:         disk2s10
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s10
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               disque dur zoé
   Mounted:                   No

   Partition Type:            Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:   Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):             hfs
   Name (User Visible):       Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                   Unknown (not mounted)
   Owners:                    Disabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  USB
   SMART Status:              Not Supported
   Volume UUID:               3129935B-B2EC-371A-A8B4-DABC062B38C8
   Partition Offset:          135151616 Bytes (263968 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                 1.0 TB (1000035426304 Bytes) (exactly 1953194192 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:         0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Not applicable (not mounted)

   Device Location:           External
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Info not available

pc17:~ lucas$
```

Ça ressemble fort à ce qu'a obtenu *keyser 007*, mais je n'ai pas tout le vocabulaire pour en être sûr, si je peux avoir quelques précisions ça serait top !
J'envisage un tour du coté de PhotoRec (ou un autre logiciel à proposer ?).

Merci d'avance de vos retours


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir *Lucas*

Ton disque de *1 To* a une table de partition *APM* (*A*pple_*P*artition_*M*ap) désuète --> mais elle n'est en aucun cas responsable du problème du volume *disque dur zoé*.

- le volume *disque dur zoé* est formé par un système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) classique. La vérification de ce système de fichiers --> avère un échec massif de lecture de ce dispositif. Au lieu que ses composants élémentaires (le fichier des attributs étendus > le fichier des segments en excès > le fichier du catalogue > le fichier bitmat etc.) soient vérifiés terme à terme ; d'entrée de jeu le système de fichiers est déclaré illisible en bloc. Il doit être corrompu. Ce qui explique le non montage du volume dont il est le formateur.​
- il n'y a pas eu d'incident matériel (genre débranchement à l'arrache du disque) => ce qui aurait occasionné cette corruption ?​
Si > le DDE branché au Mac > un certain nombre de redémarrages ne parvient pas à faire remonter le volume => seul un logiciel de récupération de données peut encore > en scannant les blocs de la partition du disque => récupérer des fichiers.


----------



## LucasLap (2 Novembre 2020)

Merci *macomaniac* pour tes explications, j'ai saisi -je crois- ce qu'il a pu se passer dans la machine. 
(et effectivement, pas impossible qu'il y ai eu un débranchement à l'arrache, ou câble un peu fatigué sensible au mouvement...)



macomaniac a dit:


> Si > le DDE branché au Mac > un certain nombre de redémarrages ne parvient pas à faire remonter le volume => seul un logiciel de récupération de données peut encore > en scannant les blocs de la partition du disque => récupérer des fichiers.


Du coup j'essaie, je rebranche le DDE et paf, il se monte, tout roule. Magique. 



macomaniac a dit:


> Ton disque de *1 To* a une table de partition *APM* (*A*pple_*P*artition_*M*ap) désuète --> mais elle n'est en aucun cas responsable du problème du volume *disque dur zoé*.


Est-il bienvenu de formater le disque dès que possible pour remettre une table de partition actuelle ? 

Merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2020)

La chance est avec toi alors -->

- récupère les données du volume sans tarder. Puis réinitialise le disque (table de partition *GUID* du disque & format *jhfs+* de volume).​


----------



## goodkid (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

depuis quelques jours mon mac ne reconnais plus mon DDE... je l'ai débranché sans faire exprès, sans l'avoir éjecté au préalable... j'arrive seulement à l'afficher dans l'utilitaire de disque mais impossible de le monter. 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider je lui en serais reconnaissant!

Merci d'avance pour vos retours


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour *goodkid*

Ton DDE branché au Mac > voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque externe.


----------



## goodkid (15 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *goodkid*
> 
> Ton DDE branché au Mac > voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...




Merci macomaniac pour la réponse rapide!

Voilà:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  104.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.4 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS My Passport             4.0 TB     disk2s2

macbook-air-de-leo:~ leoaveline$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2020)

Je vois le volume *My Passport*. Format Apple.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
```

qui vérifie le système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur du volume sur la partition du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## goodkid (15 Novembre 2020)

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
Started file system verification on disk2s2 My Passport
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
The volume My Passport could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
macbook-air-de-leo:~ leoaveline$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2020)

Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume) est corrompu (affecté par des erreurs radicales). Irréparables. C'est l'effet du débranchement à l'arrache. Résultat : le volume ne peut plus être monté.

- tu peux toujours tenter la commande :​

```
diskutil mount disk2s2
```

qui tente le remontage du volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## goodkid (15 Novembre 2020)

Aïe ça sent pas bon...

voici:


```
diskutil mount disk2s2
Volume on disk2s2 timed out waiting to mount
macbook-air-de-leo:~ leoaveline$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2020)

Le volume est perdu (inmontable).. Bon pour le reformatage.

- seul un logiciel de récupération de données pourrait récupérer des fichiers en scannant les blocs de la partition.​


----------



## goodkid (15 Novembre 2020)

C'est ce que je craignais... j'ai fait un scan avec DiskDrill cette nuit pour voir.

Du coup pour récupérer mes données, je dois acheter la licence, ainsi qu'un nouveau disque pour y mettre mes données c'est ça?

Merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2020)

Oui : il te faut un espace de récupération des fichiers indépendant du disque du DDE. Comme tu n'as pas assez de place sur le SSD interne de ton Mac => il te faut donc un disque externe supplémentaire.

- et effectivement : il faut payer une licence pour une récupération effective des fichiers.​


----------



## goodkid (15 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : il te faut un espace de récupération des fichiers indépendant du disque du DDE. Comme tu n'as pas assez de place sur le SSD interne de ton Mac => il te faut donc un disque externe supplémentaire.
> 
> - et effectivement : il faut payer une licence pour une récupération effective des fichiers.​



bon bah il n'y a plus qu'à... merci pour toutes les infos


----------



## MickaelM (27 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, je remonte un vieux sujet car j'ai exactement le même problème et je patauge depuis quelques jours. Mon disque dur n'apparait pas toujours dans le gestionnaire de disque et les SOS sur celui ci ne font vraiment rien, en regardant les manip dites plus haut j'ai donc essayer de faire 2 manip dans le terminal mais la 2eme ne fait absolument rien :/

Donc mon DD externe ne se monte pas et ne veux rien savoir :/


```
MBP-de-Mickael:~ Mickael$ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨DD 4To⁩                  4.0 TB     disk2s2
MBP-de-Mickael:~ Mickael$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
```

Que puis-je faire svp ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour *Mickael*

Que retourne la commande de vérification que tu as passée ?


----------



## MickaelM (28 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac et merci de ton retour,
La commande ne retourne rien justement, il ne se passe rien après avoir mis cela

Je mets ici quelques infos car dans mon utilitaire de disque hier j'avais 2 appellations différentes, soit WD My Passport 25E2 Media, soit DD 4To, sachant que DD 4To c'est le nom que je lui avais donné. 

Pour faire apparaitre mon DD externe dans la liste de l'utilitaire de disque je dois faire un SOS sur le DD interne, une fois fait mon DD externe s'affiche. Hier j'ai eu le premier qui est apparu dans mon utilitaire de disque et cette fois le SOS a fonctionné :


```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « WD My Passport 25E2 Media » (disk2)

Vérification de configuration requise
Vérification de la liste des partitions
Vérification de la taille des cartes des partitions
Recherche d’une partition système de l’EFI
Vérification de la taille de la partition système de l’EFI
Vérification du système de fichiers de la partition système de l’EFI
Vérification du contenu du dossier de la partition système de l’EFI
Vérification de tous les espaces du chargeur de partition HFS de données
Vérification des partitions de démarrage
Vérification des partitions du volume physique Core Storage
La carte de partition semble être en bon état.

L’opération a été effectuée.
```

Le nom est passé dans l'utilitaire de WD My Passport 25E2 Media à DD 4To et j'ai donc refait un SOS qui a échoué :


```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « DD 4To » (disk2s2)
Réparation du système de fichiers.
Le volume est déjà démonté.
Exécution de fsck_exfat -y -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Vérification du volume.
Vérification de la région de démarrage principale.
Vérification des fichiers système.
Le nom du volume est DD 4To.
Vérification de la table de traduction en majuscules.
Vérification de la hiérarchie du système de fichiers.
Vérification de la bitmap active.
La bitmap doit être réparée.
Le volume DD 4To n’a pas pu être vérifié entièrement.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 1.
Rétablissement de l’état original : démonté.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. : (-69845)

L’opération a échoué…
```

Mais l'image disque est montée pendant le processus alors j'en ai profité rapidement de récup mes photos. Malheureusement une fois passé sur autre chose que les photos ça a bug et j'ai éjecté le disque.

J'ai donc refait la manip du SOS sur mon DD interne pour le faire apparaître à nouveau et maintenant c'est une nouvelle appellation et j'ai peur que ça pue maintenant car il s'appelle maintenant différemment : disk2s2
j'ai donc tenté aussi un SOS mais là il veut rien savoir :

```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur «  » (disk2s2)

Réparation du système de fichiers.
Le volume est déjà démonté.
Exécution de fsck_msdos -y /dev/rdisk2s2
** /dev/rdisk2s2

Invalid sector size: 0

Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Rétablissement de l’état original : démonté.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. : (-69845)

L’opération a échoué…
```

Quand je vais dans les info système regarder un peu le disque branché voici ce que j'ai :


```
My Passport 25E2 :

  Identifiant du produit :    0x25e2
  Identifiant du fournisseur :    0x1058  (Western Digital Technologies, Inc.)
  Version :    40.04
  Numéro de série :    575832314439365033385336
  Vitesse :    Jusqu’à 5 Gb/s
  Fabricant :    Western Digital
  Identifiant de l’emplacement :    0x14500000 / 18
  Courant disponible (mA) :    900
  Courant requis (mA) :    896
  Exploitation supplémentaire actuelle (mA) :    0
  Media :
My Passport 25E2 :
  Capacité :    4 To (4 000 752 599 040 octets)
  Support amovible :    Non
  Nom BSD :    disk2
  Logical Unit :    0
  Type de carte de partition :    GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :    Vérifié
  USB Interface :    0
  Volumes :
EFI :
  Capacité :    209,7 Mo (209 715 200 octets)
  Système de fichiers :    MS-DOS FAT32
  Nom BSD :    disk2s1
  Contenu :    EFI
  UUID du volume :    0E239BC6-F960-3107-89CF-1C97F78BB46B
disk2s2 :
  Capacité :    4 To (4 000 540 786 688 octets)
  Système de fichiers :    MS-DOS
  Nom BSD :    disk2s2
  Contenu :    Microsoft Basic Data
```

Hier j'avais également ça dans le terminal :


```
MBP-de-Mickael:~ Mickael$ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨DD 4To⁩                  4.0 TB     disk2s2
```

Et maintenant j'ai ça : il ne s'appel plus DD 4To...


```
MBP-de-Mickael:~ Mickael$ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨⁩                        4.0 TB     disk2s2
```
J'ai fait la commande Info aussi dans le terminal comme vu plus haut :

```
MBP-de-Mickael:~ Mickael$ diskutil info disk2s1
   Device Identifier:         disk2s1
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s1
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               EFI
   Mounted:                   No

   Partition Type:            EFI
   File System Personality:   MS-DOS FAT32
   Type (Bundle):             msdos
   Name (User Visible):       MS-DOS (FAT32)
```

Voila j'ai mis tout ce que j'ai fait ou vu depuis hier pour espérer y voir plus clair pour toi  merci encore par avance, sachant que s'il est mort je veux juste récup ce qu'il y a dedans si j'ai pas fait une fausse manip, car j'ai déjà un nouveau DD externe.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2021)

Le volume ⁨*DD 4To⁩* est formé sur la partition du disque par un *système de fichiers* qui a l'air d'être un *exFAT*. Ce système de fichiers est corrompu > ce qui explique le montage aléatoire du volume.

- si tu as pu récupérer les fichiers du volume qui t'importaient => il convient de reformater le volume.​


----------



## MickaelM (28 Janvier 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> - si tu as pu récupérer les fichiers du volume qui t'importaient => il convient de reformater le volume.


Justement j'ai pu récup mes photo environ 80 Go, il me reste quasiment 3 To à récupérer dedans mais là je bloque aussi de savoir comment faire, car l'image disque n'est pas toujours apparente


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2021)

Il n'y a pas de bonne méthode pour remonter un volume dont le système de fichiers est corrompu. Le DDE branché > tu peux redémarrer plusieurs fois voir si le volume se trouve remonté à un moment donné.

- sinon : il te faudrait utiliser un logiciel de récupération de fichiers. Ce genre d'application peut scanner les blocs de la partition pour y identifier des fichiers > sans passer par le système de fichiers corrompu du volume. Scan gratuit > mais récupération réelle payante (licence à acquitter).​


----------



## MickaelM (28 Janvier 2021)

D'accord et comme logiciel de récupération le meilleur c'est Disk Drill ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2021)

Tu peux essayer Disk Drill > car il offre une démo gratuite permettant de tester ses capacités à identifier des fichiers.


----------



## MickaelM (28 Janvier 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux essayer Disk Drill > car il offre une démo gratuite permettant de tester ses capacités à identifier des fichiers.


D'accord, le problème c'est qu'il ne me détecte pas mon disque


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2021)

Essaie avec d'autres logiciels - genre : DataRescue ou Stellar Phoenix.


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2021)

Voir aussi *celui de iBoysoft*, qui propose une version gratuite. Je ne l'ai pas testée, je ne sais pas ce qu'elle permet réellement mais elle annonce la récupération depuis les disques exFAT (l'APFS n'étant par contre proposé que dans leur version "Pro", payante, bien entendu).


----------



## MickaelM (28 Janvier 2021)

OK, merci à vous, je vais voir ça un peu et tester ces 3 autres ce qui est possible de faire.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (27 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème de taille : mon disque externe (chiffré avec FileVault) ne monte plus sur le Bureau. Il apparaît bien dans l'Utilitaire de disque. J'ai fait une vérification, il est ok. Au branchement USB, on me demande bien son mot de passe, tout est ok, et pourtant, il n'apparait pas sur le Bureau, ni dans l'arborescence du Finder... J'ai rebooté, en vain. J'ai essayé les autres ports, idem.

Un conseil une aide ? D'avance merci

Edit : J'ai réessayé sur un autre Mac, on me demande bien le mot de passe, je l'écris correctement, on me refuse, je le retape, ça semble ok, mais il ne monte pas non plus sur le Bureau. De retour sur mon ordi, pareil : le premier mot de passe est refusé, je le retape, ça semble passer, mais le disque ne monte pas? J'ai comme l'impression que c'est le chiffrement qui bloque. Pourtant je n'ai rien changé, tout fonctionnait correctement,


----------



## rodrigue7973be (28 Février 2021)

Salut pat euh tu es quelle Mac? Catalina ou big sur
Mercro


----------



## Patrick Bernier (28 Février 2021)

Salut ! Catalina

Si quelqu'un a une idée... Ne serait-ce pas le système de chiffrement qui pose problème ?


----------



## Patrick Bernier (28 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de découvrir votre post après avoir rencontré un problème similaire : mon disque externe ne monte plus sur le Bureau, mais apparait bien dans l'Utilitaire de disque. Je suis sous 10.15.7. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me venir en aide svp ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Patrick Bernier (28 Février 2021)

Si ça peut aider :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Pat:~ pat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  413.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         2.0 TB     disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Photos                  1.9 TB     disk3s1
MacBook-Pro-de-Pat:~ pat$
```

Quand je redémarre l'ordi, j'entre le mot de passe de session, OK. On me demande d'entrer le mot de passe du disque externe (il est donc bien reconnu par le Mac), il est rejeté (à tort), je le retape, il ne se passe rien, et le volume ne monte pas,... si ça peut aider.
Je suis en galère car j'ai plusieurs To de données dessus....


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Bonjour *Patrick*

C'est le volume *Photos* qui a un problème ?

- si oui > passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap unlock disk3s1 -passphrase xxxxx
```

(où tu remplaces les *xxxxx* de la fin par le mot-de-passe de déverrouillage du volume) la commande déverrouille le volume *Photos* > ce qui normalement induit son remontage

Poste le retour.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (1 Mars 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac, merci de ton aide,

Sur le disque dur externe, il n'y a (de mémoire) qu'un seul et unique dossier intitulé "Photos",
Le dossier est chiffré avec FileVault (n'est-ce pas la raison du problème ??),
En tapant ta ligne de commande avec le mot de passe à la place des xxxxx, j'obtiens ceci :


```
Unlocking any cryptographic user on APFS Volume disk3s1
Error unlocking APFS Volume: The given APFS Volume is not locked (-69589)
MacBook-Pro-de-Pat:~ pat$
```

Et rien ne monte sur le Bureau,

Voici aussi ce que j'obtiens quand je lance un SOS sur le disque externe depuis Utilitaire de disque :


```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « Conteneur disk3 »
Réparation du système de stockage
Exécution de fsck_apfs -y -x /dev/disk2s2
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the space manager free queue trees.
Checking the object map.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
error: (oid 0x421) apfs: invalid o_oid (0x231d07)
error: (oid 0x421) apfs: invalid o_xid (0x250a4, expected 0x250c7)
error: (oid 0x421) apfs: invalid o_type (0x40000003, expected 0xd)
error: (oid 0x421) apfs: invalid o_type (0x40000003, expected 0xd)
Volume superblock is invalid.
The volume /dev/disk2s2 could not be verified completely.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 8.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de stockage a échoué. : (-69716)
L’opération a échoué…
```

Copies d'écran depuis l'Utilitaire de disque (le disque externe n'apparait toujours pas sur le Bureau) :






​


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Le volume *Photos* n'est pas chiffré. S'il ne monte pas > c'est que le segment de l'*apfs* qui le forme est corrompu (comporte une erreur irréparable). En niveau du "superbloc" qui en bref définit le volume en tant qu'objet logique. Je ne peux pas te dire d'où est venue cette corruption invalidant le montage du volume (plutôt rare - l'*apfs* étant un système de fichiers robuste qui tolère pas mal d'erreurs sans que l'accès aux volumes ne soit compromis).

- tu ne peux plus miser que sur un logiciel de récupération de données.​


----------



## Patrick Bernier (1 Mars 2021)

Merci Macomaniac,

Je ne comprends pas bien : le disque externe est chiffré par FileVault. De fait, le dossier "Photos" est chiffré, non ? Ne penses-tu pas que le chiffrement de FileVault ait un rapport avec cette erreur (a priori, je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas) ? De plus, je n'ai pas débranché "à l'arrache" le disque, peut-être une fois il y a eu un problème, mais pas plus,...
C'est quand même curieux....


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Je lis en retour de commande :

```
Error unlocking APFS Volume: The given APFS Volume is not locked (-69589)
```

erreur au déverrouillage du volume *apfs* : le volume *apfs* ciblé n'est pas verrouillé

Cela peut vouloir dire qu'il a bien été déverrouillé précédemment via ton mot-de passe. Mais une fois ce déverrouillage effectué > le montage du volume ne peut pas s'effectuer > car le superbloc (qui définit le volume comme objet) est corrompu.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap list disk3
```

qui affiche un tableau détaillé de l'*apfs* du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (1 Mars 2021)

voici :


```
Last login: Mon Mar  1 08:53:58 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Pat:~ pat$ diskutil ap list disk3
|
+-- Container disk3 0C036F19-EC9A-4120-BAAA-A1599F38CAB3
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk3
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      2000155533312 B (2.0 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   1923682205696 B (1.9 TB) (96.2% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       76473327616 B (76.5 GB) (3.8% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk2s2 9C1D294E-017B-46A2-8655-44860B99EE2C
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk2s2
    |   Size:                       2000155533312 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk3s1 9BD7AC38-FC1F-4DDF-BBDF-8D2428E79DC3
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk3s1 (No specific role)
        Name:                      Photos (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               Not Mounted
        Capacity Consumed:         1923382362112 B (1.9 TB)
        FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)
MacBook-Pro-de-Pat:~ pat$
```

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Merci de mettre les copies de compte-rendus de Terminal entre des balises de "Bloc de code". On les trouve dans la barre d'outils, en dessous des trois petits points :*


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Tout est dit dans cette description du volume *Photos* :

```
+-> Volume disk3s1 9BD7AC38-FC1F-4DDF-BBDF-8D2428E79DC3
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk3s1 (No specific role)
        Name:                      Photos (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               Not Mounted
        Capacity Consumed:         1923382362112 B (1.9 TB)
        FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)
```

il est bien chiffré par FileVault > et le déverrouillage par mot-de-passe s'est bien effectué. Mais il n'est quand même pas monté. Et ce non montage n'est pas dû à FileVault donc > mais à une corruption du superbloc du volume qui décrit le volume en question.

En résumé : seul un logiciel de récupération de données peut retrouver des fichiers. Car le volume est perdu en tant que volume accessible régulièrement.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (1 Mars 2021)

Merci de cette explication,
Pour que je comprenne un peu mieux :
Quelle peut être l'explication sachant que le disque reste posé sur une table, il a été débranché "sauvagement" peut-être une seule fois,...
Je vais chercher un logiciel de récup données, d'après toi, faudra t'il un autre disque dur pour "exporter" ( ? ) dessus les données récupérées, ou bien le logiciel peut-il récupérer sur le disque externe actuel (il était quasi plein),
Est-ce lié aussi à la marque du disque (Western Digital) ou bien ça n'a aucun rapport ? Y a t'il des marques réputées contre ce problème (fléau ?) ?
Encore merci


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Le système de fichiers *apfs* (formateur du volume) a rencontré une erreur logique. Je ne peux pas te dire pourquoi (si c'est la répercussion d'un débranchement à l'arrache ou pour une autre raison).

- il faut un autre volume que le volume cible comme espace de récupération de données.​​- tu peux essayer les démos de Disk Drill ou EaseUS => pour vérifier si ces logiciels trouvent des fichiers à récupérer. Il faut payer la licence pour une récupération effective.​


----------



## Patrick Bernier (1 Mars 2021)

Merci Macomaniac,

Je vais chercher un outil pour la récup. Est-ce que le disque externe est réparable ? ou bien vaut-il mieux s'en débarrasser ensuite ?

Je suis un peu dég, de perdre du temps à gérer ça, de perdre surtout des données, de devoir investir dans un autre disque, et dans un logiciel de recup,... sans même comprendre ce qui a pu se passer, et qui pourrait se reproduire demain,


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Un simple reformatage restaurera un volume valide sur le DDE. Ce n'est pas un problème matériel mais logiciel. La cause des erreurs dans un système de fichiers n'est jamais explicite > car un système de fichiers reste inscrutable dans son fonctionnement.

- note : un système de fichiers est un dispositif logiciel inscrit sur les blocs de départ d'une partition. Il assure le formatage de la partition > càd. la formation d'un volume sur l'espace de la partition. Un volume étant un espace d'affichage de fichiers lisibles > modifiables > supprimables > ajoutables de la part d'un utilisateur utilisant des applications. Tu avais opté pour le nouveau système de fichiers *apfs* > qui virtualise un espace-disque hébergeur de volumes appelé *Conteneur*. C'est ce système de fichiers *apfs* qui a rencontré une erreur > dans son composant décrivant le volume ("superbloc").​


----------



## Patrick Bernier (1 Mars 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'apprends plein de trucs c'est génial (faut bien trouver une raison de se réjouir !),
Dernière question : n'y a t'il pas moyen de "réparer" le disque sans disposer d'un autre disque   ou autre espace ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Si les *S.O.S.* que tu as faits sur le *Conteneur apfs* du DDE ou son volume --> n'ont pas abouti => c'est que l'erreur du superbloc est irréparable.

- évidemment > si tu faisais le deuil de tes données => un reformatage serait possible directement. Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ton option.​


----------



## Patrick Bernier (1 Mars 2021)

De mémoire, le dossier Photos pesait 1,9 To (sur le disque de 2 To).

On vient de me prêter "Data Rescue 4", j'ai tenté une analyse rapide. On me demande de désigner un dossier pour la récupération des données. Aucun de ceux désignés (sur le Bureau de mon ordi, ou sur le disque externe) n'a été autorisé. Je n'ai donc pas pu continuer. En revanche, j'ai pu lancer une analyse profonde sur le disque externe. Temps restant 15 heures.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Tu n'as peut-être pas assez de place en interne ?

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si le logiciel trouve des fichiers à récupérer.​


----------



## Patrick Bernier (1 Mars 2021)

Oui, mon disque interne fait 500 Go. OK, je te tiens au courant quoiqu'il en soit.

Merci beaucoup de ton aide.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (2 Mars 2021)

Résultat de Data Rescue 4 :
J'ai ouvert de nombreux fichiers du dossier "Found Files", mais tout est ancien, de 2018. Dans le dossier "Reconstructed Files", je ne vois rien m'appartenant, on dirait des fichiers liés à des applications par exemple, les images utilisées par une application pour son "aide". Aurais-tu un avis ?


​
J'ai aussi tenté de récupérer des fichiers, par exemple le dernier sous-dossier "Text", mais il ne se passe rien, même quand je désigne un dossier de destination. Je pensais que Data Rescue 4 allait pouvoir reconstruire ce qui a été endommagé, indépendamment de la récupération de données... N'y aurait il pas un autre logiciel capable de faire ça ?
D'avance merci


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2021)

Regarde à mon message n°59.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (2 Mars 2021)

oui concernant la récupération de données, mais pour la réparation du disque, n'est-ce pas possible avec ce logiciel ou un autre ?

Edit : je viens de tester la récupération d'un fichier de 200ko, et ça bloque de la même façon,...


----------



## chanellevrnt (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'étais entrain de transférer des fichiers sur mon DD externe (WD 5TO) sauf que mon mac qui a des problèmes de batterie s'est éteint pendant le transfert ; du coup maintenant le DD ne monte plus et apparait grisé dans l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai tenté de le "monter" à nouveau depuis ce même utilitaire ainsi que de faire un SOS mais j'ai ce msg qui s'affiche






@macomaniac pourrais tu m'aider stp ? En suivant tes conseils je suis parvenue depuis le Terminal à ce résultat :




Merci d'avance

PS : j'ai essayé de poster entre deux balises Bloc de code mais ça ne semble pas s'afficher correctement comme sur les autres msg alors j'ai mis une capture d'écran. Désolée, je suis un peu novice


----------



## Patrick Bernier (2 Mars 2021)

C'est moi ou les WD sont particulièrement concernés par ce problème ??


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour *chanelle*

L'incident d'extinction a corrompu le système de fichiers *exFAT* formateur du volume. Le volume est irrécupérable. Tu es dans le même cas que *Patrick* dans ce fil : récupération via un logiciel de récupération de données > puis reformatage.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mars 2021)

@ *Patrick*

Je en connais pas de logiciel capable de réparer le type d'erreur de ton *apfs*.


----------



## chanellevrnt (2 Mars 2021)

Patrick Bernier a dit:


> C'est moi ou les WD sont particulièrement concernés par ce problème ??


J'ai toujours eu des WD et franchement ça ne m'est jamais arrivé alors je ne saurais dire 

Du coup depuis cet aprem, j'ai laissé tourner mon DD sur l'ordi (même s'il ne montait pas) et au bout de 30mn miracle : il a fini par monter ! Je peux a nouveau écrire des données dessus. Etrange ..

Merci pour ton temps!


----------



## Patrick Bernier (2 Mars 2021)

Aurais-je la même chance en laissant branché mon disque externe ? ou en le rebranchant x fois ?


----------



## bsf16 (5 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, je viens moi aussi solliciter votre aide avec un disque dur externe qui n'est plus reconnu sur mon mac.


```
➜  ~ diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage TOSHIBA EXT             2.0 TB     disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS TOSHIBA EXT            +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 D83AB49B-3552-4BEC-A301-A162758EAB3E
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


```
➜  ~ diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
Started file system verification on disk2s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid FBC2E546-0302-4E28-A4D2-F8D172B37036
Checking volume
disk2s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk2s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group FBC2E546-0302-4E28-A4D2-F8D172B37036 on 1 device
disk2s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify B77AF2BF-D610-46F2-A7FD-9B904709513E
Load and verify D83AB49B-3552-4BEC-A301-A162758EAB3E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume FBC2E546-0302-4E28-A4D2-F8D172B37036 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2s2
```


Comme indiqué par certains ici, j'ai attendu une heure et là, miracle, le disque dur a été finalement reconnu. J'ai donc lancé un SOS disque qui malheureusement s'est terminé en échec :

```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « TOSHIBA EXT » (disk3)

Vérification du système de stockage
Exécution de fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid FBC2E546-0302-4E28-A4D2-F8D172B37036
Checking volume
disk2s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk2s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group FBC2E546-0302-4E28-A4D2-F8D172B37036 on 1 device
disk2s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify B77AF2BF-D610-46F2-A7FD-9B904709513E
Load and verify D83AB49B-3552-4BEC-A301-A162758EAB3E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume FBC2E546-0302-4E28-A4D2-F8D172B37036 appears to be OK
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 0.
Réparation du système de fichiers.
Le volume a été démonté avec succès.
Exécution de fsck_hfs -fy -x /dev/rdisk3
Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
Détection d’un volume sensible à la casse.
Vérification du fichier de blocs en excès.
Vérification du fichier de catalogue.
Lien de parenté non valide
Reconstruction du B-Tree du catalogue.
Le volume TOSHIBA EXT n’a pas pu être réparé.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Rétablissement de l’état original : monté.
Le problème -69842 s’est produit lors du rétablissement de l’état de montage original.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. : (-69845)

L’opération a échoué…
```


Merci de votre aide là-dessus. Pensez-vous que c'est réparable ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir *bsf*

Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume *TOSHIBA EXT*) est corrompu (erreurs au niveau du composant du catalogue). Pourtant le volume est déclaré monté -->

- ne peux-tu pas sauvegarder les données du volume > avant reformatage ?​


----------



## bsf16 (6 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *bsf*
> 
> Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume *TOSHIBA EXT*) est corrompu (erreurs au niveau du composant du catalogue). Pourtant le volume est déclaré monté -->
> 
> - ne peux-tu pas sauvegarder les données du volume > avant reformatage ?​


Merci @macomaniac pour ta réponse.
J'ai finalement décidé de le reformater. Après cela, le disque présente toujours des problèmes (il monte, puis est démonté tout seul sans que je ne touche à rien au bout de 2 mn, puis remonte tout seul etc).
Y a-t-il encore quelque chose à faire pour le sauver ou il ne me reste plus qu'à le mettre à la poubelle ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2021)

Je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais remédier à cette instabilité qui évoque un problème matériel. Je pense que ton DDE est bon à remiser.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (6 Mars 2021)

bsf16 : ton disque était-il chiffré ?


----------



## bsf16 (6 Mars 2021)

Patrick Bernier a dit:


> bsf16 : ton disque était-il chiffré ?


Non, il ne l'était pas.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (7 Mars 2021)

Merci


----------



## Patrick Bernier (13 Mars 2021)

Pensez-vous que passer à Big Sur permettrait peut-être de faire monter mon disque externe ?


----------



## Lx2 (27 Août 2021)

Bonjour!

J'ai un problème similaire mais dont je n'ai pas trouvé la résolution dans ces quelques pages.

Après une sauvegarde d'un disque dur externe sur un autre, j'ai effacé sur le premier disque les données que je venais de transférer afin de le libérer. Je l'ai simplement fait par une sélection puis "placer dans la corbeille". J'ai ensuite essayé de formater le disque pour une "remise à zéro", mais c'est maintenant que les problèmes interviennent. Le SOS de l'utilitaire de disque me donne une erreur :

```
Réparation du système de fichiers.
Le volume est déjà démonté.
Exécution de fsck_hfs -fy -x /dev/rdisk2s1
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Rétablissement de l’état original : démonté.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. : (-69845)

L’opération a échoué…
```

J'ai donc suivi votre procédure, et voici ce que donnent les commandes de visualisation et de vérification :

```
diskutil list external

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS ⁨⁩                        1.0 TB     disk2s1
```
Puis la vérification :

```
% diskutil verifyVolume disk2s1
Started file system verification on disk2s1
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s1
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```
Puis j'ai essayé de monter le volume en direct :

```
% diskutil mount disk2s1
Volume on disk2s1 failed to mount
Perhaps the operation is not supported (kDAReturnUnsupported)
If you think the volume is supported but damaged, try the "readOnly" option
```

Voici donc où j'en suis, et je bloque à ce point.
Je n'ai aucune donnée à récupérer sur le disque, puisque sauvegardées avant la panne, je souhaiterais seulement le reformater afin de pouvoir l'utiliser à nouveau mais l'utilitaire de formatage n'arrive pas à monter le disque !

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## radioman (27 Août 2021)

l'utilitaire de formatage dé-monte le disque (unmount) avant de travailler dessus …
tu fais les manip' tout au terminal ou bien via Utilitaire de disques ?
dans utilitaire de disques tu sélectionnes bien le disque physique, pas le volume ? -> présentation/Afficher tous les appareils, puis sélectionner l'icône la plus haute (à gauche) (du disque à effacer ! ) dans la hiérarchie …


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2021)

Bonjour *Lx2*

Voici la configuration du DDE :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS ⁨⁩                        1.0 TB     disk2s1
```

*FDisk_partition_scheme* désigne une table de partition *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) = schéma Windows. *Apple_HFS* désigne un type de partition Apple classique. En regard de *Apple_HFS* > sous la rubrique *NAME* --> tu ne vois mentionné aucun nom de volume. Cela veut dire la plupart du temps que le *kernel* (le moteur logique ce l'OS démarré) > à la lecture du système de fichiers inscrit sur les blocs de tête de la partition --> ne trouve aucun volume montable qui serait défini par le système de fichiers.

Pourquoi cela ? Voici le résultat d'une vérification -->

```
% diskutil verifyVolume disk2s1
Started file system verification on disk2s1
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s1
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```

il s'agit d'un système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) > inscrit donc sur les blocs de tête de la partition *disk2s1* > et qui est (normalement) le formateur d'un volume sur cette partition. Une vérification teste donc ce système de fichiers formateur. Quand un système de fichiers *jhfs+* est valide --> tu vois la liste complète de ses composants vérifiés un à un (fichier du catalogue > fichier des attributs étendus > fichier des blocs en excès > fichier bitmap etc.). Ici > à peine la vérification entamée --> hop ! tu as une déclaration d'échec globale. Ce qui veut dire que le système de fichiers *jhfs+* est corrompu par des erreurs radicales au-delà de toute réparation possible. Il en est même illisible.

Ça tombe bien : tu veux effectuer un reformatage et non récupérer des données. Souhaites-tu garder une table de partition *MBR* (schéma Windows ancien) ou créer une table de partition *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artiiton_*T*able) = schéma utilisé sur Mac (et récemment sur PC) ?


----------



## MathKinder (31 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un cas similaire de disque dur une fois branché me met le message suivant: "MacOS n'est pas en mesure de réparer le disque "...". Vous pouvez toujours ouvrir ou copier des fichiers sur le disque mais il est impossible d'enregistrer".

J'ai donc suivi les conseils du forum est fait les premières manip:
[diskutil list external]

réponse:
[/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨macOS Base System⁩       999.8 GB   disk2s2
                    (free space)                         135.2 MB   -]

Ensuite 2eme manip:
[diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2]

Réponse:

[Started file system verification on disk2s2 (macOS Base System)
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking non-journaled HFS Plus Volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Invalid index key
The volume macOS Base System was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8]

Et enfin dernière manip
[diskutil mount disk2s2]

Réponse
[Volume on disk2s2 failed to mount
If you think the volume is supported but damaged, try the "readOnly" option]

Pourriez vous m'aider merci.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour *MathKinder*

Le volume principal du disque s'intitule : *macOS Base System*. C'est l'intitulé du volume d'un OS de secours à partir de l'OS Mojave inclus. Ce volume ne peut pas être monté > car le système de fichiers *jhfs+* qui est son formateur est corrompu par des erreurs irréparables qui affectent son  composant appelé le "catalogue".

- le disque en question est-il le disque interne de ton Mac ? - étais-tu démarré en mode secours (4 *Utilitaires macOS* à l'écran d'accueil) pour passer tes commandes ? - si oui : quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" ? - enfin : es-tu d'accord pour reformater avant d'effectuer une installation propre ?​


----------



## MathKinder (1 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour *MathKinder*


macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume principal du disque s'intitule : *macOS Base System*. C'est l'intitulé du volume d'un OS de secours à partir de l'OS Mojave inclus. Ce volume ne peut pas être monté > car le système de fichiers *jhfs+* qui est son formateur est corrompu par des erreurs irréparables qui affectent son  composant appelé le "catalogue".
> 
> - le disque en question est-il le disque interne de ton Mac ? - étais-tu démarré en mode secours (4 *Utilitaires macOS* à l'écran d'accueil) pour passer tes commandes ? - si oui : quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" ? - enfin : es-tu d'accord pour reformater avant d'effectuer une installation propre ?​


bonjour macomaniac,
Il s’agit d’un disque dur externe.
Je ne pense pas avoir démarré en mode secours.
Ce qui m’embête est que je ne peux accéder qu’un cours instant à mes dossiers du disque dur et seulement en mode lecture (pas de suppression, pas de rajout). Une fois quelques minutes passées après le démarage et le pop up ci dessous, le disque dur externe n’est plus visible sur le Finder mais le reste sur l’utilitaire de disque.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ce que je voudrais c’est soit le réparer soit faire en sorte de déplacer mes dossiers vers un autre disque (chose que je ne peux pas faire pour l’instant car en lecture seule)

merci


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2021)

Si le volume est en lecture seule > tu peux copier des éléments qu'il contient => dans un autre volume (par glisser-déposer) - non ?


----------



## MathKinder (2 Novembre 2021)

Oui en effet mais qu’un cours instant ensuite le disque disparaît et plus moyen de le visualiser et d’y accéder.
Donc pour transférer de gros docs çest impossible...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2021)

Je pense que l'instabilité au montage du volume > découle de la corruption de son système de fichiers formateur. Il n'y a rien à faire pour améliorer la situation.

- tu pourrais envisager d'utiliser un logiciel de récupération de données > lequel n'a pas besoin du montage du volume pour récupérer des fichiers.​


----------



## wizardry (30 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème que je pense similaire


```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
Started file system verification on disk2s2 (DDE CLEMENT)
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```

J'ai tenté la commande suivante mais cela ne change rien


```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
```

Une idée du problème ? Est-ce que le disque est récupérable ?
Merci d'avance pour l'aide


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour *wizardry*

La vérification du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) > qui est le formateur du volume *DDE CLEMENT* --> atteste de sa corruption (erreurs graves irréparables). Cela se voit au fait que les composants élémentaires du système de fichiers (comme le fichier des attributs étendus ou le fichier du catalogue) ne sont pas vérifié terme à terme > mais qu'il y a attestation globale d'erreur d'entrée de jeu.

- as-tu des données à récupérer du volume *DDE CLEMENT* ?​


----------



## wizardry (1 Décembre 2021)

Merci @macomaniac  pour ta réponse.
Mauvaise nouvelle du coup :'(
Oui il y a des données à récupérer sur le DDE. Je dois passer par un logiciel tierce pour les récupérer (avant de reformater le disque ?) ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2021)

Le DDE branché au Mac > si tu redémarres une série de fois -- est-ce que dans ta session tu vois à un moment donné le volume *DDE CLEMENT* affiché monté sur le bureau ou pas ?

- si ce n'est pas le cas > il te faut passer par un logiciel de récupération de données si tu veux retrouver des fichiers. Un certain nombre offrent une démo gratuite permettant de vérifier si des fichiers sont récupérables (il faut payer une licence pour une récupération effective).​


----------



## wizardry (1 Décembre 2021)

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de l'éteindre/rallumer mais rien y fait. Changer d'ordinateur pourrait résoudre le problème ? 

As-tu un conseil de logiciel de récupération de données en particulier pour vérifier cela ?

Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2021)

Changer d'ordinateur ne changera rien à la corruption du système de fichiers formateur du volume.

- tu peux essayer d'abord Disk Drill qui offre une démo gratuite. Tu verras bien s'il détecte des fichiers récupérables.​


----------



## Maao (14 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème avec un DDE de sauvegarde. J'utilise habituellement time maschine mais il y a eu une déconnection malencontreuse et depuis je n'arrive pas à le monter, le réparer ou le formater. Voilà le copier/coller du bloc de codes. Merci pour votre aide

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Marc:~ retina$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD - Autres            1.0 MB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume SSD - Données           618.9 GB   disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.2 GB    disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SAUVEGARDE              2.0 TB     disk2s2
```


----------



## Maao (14 Décembre 2021)

J'ai essayé de le formater également en voyant des conversations sur ce site mais rien n'y fait. Le DDE est mort (je peux perdre toutes les données dessus et le DDE clignote pour info) ? Voilà les dernières lignes de code:

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Marc:~ retina$ sudo diskutil unmountDisk force /dev/disk2
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk2 was successful
MacBook-Pro-de-Marc:~ retina$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "disk2" gpt disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
MacBook-Pro-de-Marc:~ retina$
```


----------



## eamory (11 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je rencontre une situation similaire aux dernières réponses.
Je possède un DDE que mon macbook ne parvient plus à détecter. J'ai essayé d'exécuter S.O.S dans l'utilitaire de disque mais le processus échoue.
Voici les premières informations du terminal lorsque je saisis *diskutil list* (en référence à une réponse de @macomaniac) : 
Merci par avance à vous (j'espère que j'ai fait comme il fallait pour le code...). 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  70.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 407.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.7 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.7 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨My Passport for Mac⁩     2.0 TB     disk2s2

macbook-air-de-amory:~ EmmaAm$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

C'est le volume *My Passport for Mac* qui te pose problème ? --> passe la commande:

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2
```

qui vérifie le système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur du volume

Poste le retour => qu'on voie ce qu'il en est.


----------



## eamory (11 Janvier 2022)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse @macomaniac !
Oui, il s'agit bien de ce disque.
Le retour :

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.


To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.


For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.


macbook-air-de-amory:~ EmmaAm$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2s2


Started file system verification on disk2s2 (My Passport for Mac)


Verifying file system


Volume was successfully unmounted


Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2


Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume


Checking extents overflow file


Checking catalog file


Checking multi-linked files


Checking catalog hierarchy


Checking extended attributes file


Checking multi-linked directories


Checking volume bitmap


Checking volume information


The volume My Passport for Mac appears to be OK


File system check exit code is 0


Restoring the original state found as mounted


Finished file system verification on disk2s2 (My Passport for Mac)


macbook-air-de-amory:~ EmmaAm$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

Un système de fichiers en bon état ne prend qu'une dizaine de secondes à se trouver vérifié. Il s'agit d'un dispositif logiciel > inscrit sur les blocs de tête d'une partition (*disk2s2* ici) > qui est le formateur en volume de la partition (d'où l'expression : formater).

- la vérification passe en revue dans l'ordre une série de fichiers qui composent ensemble la structure du système de fichiers. Là > le fichier des blocs en excès (*extents overflow file*) et le fichier du catalogue (*catalog file*) ont été vérifiés sans erreurs. Il semble que le problème concerne le fichier des liens multiples (*multi-linked files*) qui doit être endommagé par des erreurs. Ces erreurs sur un seul composant peuvent se répercuter comme corruption du système de fichiers *jhfs+* global et empêcher par suite le montage du volume qu'il forme.​
As-tu des données à récupérer dans le volume ⁨*My Passport for Mac* ?


----------



## eamory (11 Janvier 2022)

J'ai édité ma réponse avec le retour du terminal. 
Oui, il s'agit d'un disque où je stocke mes fichiers (photos, vidéos, documents...). Il me semble qu'il y a aussi mes sauvegardes Macintosh (je ne suis pas très douée alors je ne sais pas s'il s'agit de ça réellement).


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2022)

Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* a fini par être vérifié sans erreurs. Le volume *My Passport for Mac* est attesté remonté à la fin de l'opération.

- est-ce que tu ne le vois pas affiché sur le Bureau de session ?​


----------



## eamory (11 Janvier 2022)

Ah oui ! Il est de nouveau accessible sur le Bureau. 
Comment l'expliquer ? 
Penses-tu que je dois tout de même récupérer mes fichiers et les mettre sur un autre disque ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2022)

Oui : je te conseillerais bien de copier tous les fichiers du volume *My Passport for Mac* dans le volume d'un autre disque > puis de reformater *My Passport for Mac* (le problème est purement logiciel : celui du système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur du volume) > enfin de recopier en sens inverse les fichiers sauvegardés dans le nouveau *My Passport for Mac*.


----------



## eamory (12 Janvier 2022)

Ok ! Je te remercie encore sincèrement pour ta disponibilité et tes conseils !


----------



## Btxng (17 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'ai pratiquement le même problème de DDE, qui n'est pas entièrement reconnu, car lors du branchement du disque sur mon Mac, un message d'erreur s'affiche me disant que MacOs n'est pas capable de réparer mon disque dur. J'arrive encore à accéder à mon DDE, je le vois sur Finder et dans l'utilitaire de disque, mais la fonction S.O.S m'indique toujours que ce n'est pas possible de le réparer malgré plusieurs tentatives, je peux ni mettre ni supprimer des fichiers dedans. Je peux seulement sortir les fichiers du DDE pour les mettre ailleurs, mais rien de plus. Avez-vous une idée svp ?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## ericse (17 Mai 2022)

Btxng a dit:


> Avez-vous une idée svp ?


Bonjour,
Récupère les fichiers que tu peux, puis essaye de formater à nouveau ton disque pour tenter de réparer les problèmes.


----------



## Btxng (17 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Récupère les fichiers que tu peux, puis essaye de formater à nouveau ton disque pour tenter de réparer les problèmes.


Est-ce que tu aurais une autre solution mise à part celle-ci par hasard stp ? Car pour le moment je n'ai pas la possibilité de vider mon DDE pour mettre mes 200Go de fichiers ailleurs .


----------



## ericse (17 Mai 2022)

Btxng a dit:


> Est-ce que tu aurais une autre solution mise à part celle-ci par hasard stp ? Car pour le moment je n'ai pas la possibilité de vider mon DDE pour mettre mes 200Go de fichiers ailleurs .


Ton disque semble en mauvais état et suivant la cause il peut te lâcher sans prévenir, tu devrais te préoccuper de copier les fichiers importants ailleurs sans tarder...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2022)

Bonjour *Btxng*

Un volume est formé sur une partition par une structure logicielle appelée : "système de fichiers". Un message avertissant de l'impossibilité de réparer --> signifie que des erreurs graves affectent le système de fichiers formateur du volume de ton DDE. Le fait que le volume du DDE monte sans que tu puisses y copier de nouveaux fichiers --> veut dire que les erreurs du système de fichiers ne permettent qu'un montage du volume en lecture seule.

- erreurs irréparables d'un système de fichiers ne permettant plus qu'un montage en lecture seule du volume : cette situation peut à tout moment virer l'impossibilité de montage du volume --> auquel cas tu n'auras plus du tout accès aux fichiers qu'il recèle. Je te donnerais le même conseil qu'*ericse* : sauvegarde les fichiers sur un autre DDE avant reformatage du volume. Car l'incident est purement logiciel et sera corrigé par un reformatage qui créera un nouveau système de fichiers formateur d'un volume vide.​


----------



## Minifoy (24 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis débutant en informatique, j'ai un probleme avec mon DDE toshiba et mon macbook, ce matin disque dur reconnu et fonctionnant normalement, et ce soir impossible d'être reconnu dans l'ordinateur, j'ai fait quelques manips, j'arrive à le retrouver dans utilitaire, mais la fonction SOS ne fonctionne pas, j'ai fait dans le terminal quelques manip sur ce forum, mais j'avoue ne rien y comprendre .. je solicite votre aide .. avez vous des idées ??? merci beaucoup !

Last login: Tue May 24 22:57:17 on console

sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % 

diskutil list external

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk4

   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk4s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Only MAC⁩                999.9 GB   disk4s2



sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ Apple_HFS ⁨Only MAC⁩                999.9 GB   disk4s2s2

zsh: command not found: Apple_HFS

sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % diskutil info1disk4s2       

diskutil: did not recognize verb "info1disk4s2"; type "diskutil" for a list

sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % 

sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % diskutil info1 disk4s2   

diskutil: did not recognize verb "info1"; type "diskutil" for a list

sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % diskutil info disk2s1

   Device Identifier:         disk2s1

   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s1

   Whole:                     No

   Part of Whole:             disk2



   Volume Name:               Recovery

   Mounted:                   Yes

   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Update/SFR/mnt1



   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

   File System Personality:   APFS

   Type (Bundle):             apfs

   Name (User Visible):       APFS

   Owners:                    Enabled



   OS Can Be Installed:       No

   Recovery Disk:             disk2s1

   Media Type:                Generic

   Protocol:                  Apple Fabric

   SMART Status:              Verified

   Volume UUID:               BABE6793-4CF8-4C71-989D-506C2D7B5E68

   Disk / Partition UUID:     BABE6793-4CF8-4C71-989D-506C2D7B5E68



   Disk Size:                 5.4 GB (5368664064 Bytes) (exactly 10485672 512-Byte-Units)

   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes



   Container Total Space:     5.4 GB (5368664064 Bytes) (exactly 10485672 512-Byte-Units)

   Container Free Space:      3.3 GB (3303493632 Bytes) (exactly 6452136 512-Byte-Units)

   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes



   Media OS Use Only:         Yes

   Media Read-Only:           No

   Volume Read-Only:          No



   Device Location:           Internal

   Removable Media:           Fixed



   Solid State:               Yes

   Hardware AES Support:      Yes



   This disk is an APFS Volume.  APFS Information:

   APFS Container:            disk2

   APFS Physical Store:       disk0s3

   Fusion Drive:              No

   Encrypted:                 No

   FileVault:                 No

   Sealed:                    No

   Locked:                    No



sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % disk4s2

zsh: command not found: disk4s2

sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % diskutil info disk4s2

   Device Identifier:         disk4s2

   Device Node:               /dev/disk4s2

   Whole:                     No

   Part of Whole:             disk4



   Volume Name:               Only MAC

   Mounted:                   No



   Partition Type:            Apple_HFS

   File System Personality:   Journaled HFS+

   Type (Bundle):             hfs

   Name (User Visible):       Mac OS Extended (Journaled)

   Journal:                   Unknown (not mounted)

   Owners:                    Disabled



   OS Can Be Installed:       No

   Media Type:                Generic

   Protocol:                  USB

   SMART Status:              Not Supported

   Volume UUID:               CAA3ABC5-02EB-38D7-BD08-3AEFB1913252

   Disk / Partition UUID:     302D5FFE-A36F-42DA-94F8-F4827296C0D7

   Partition Offset:          209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)



   Disk Size:                 999.9 GB (999860912128 Bytes) (exactly 1952853344 512-Byte-Units)

   Device Block Size:         512 Bytes



   Volume Total Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)

   Volume Free Space:         0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)



   Media OS Use Only:         No

   Media Read-Only:           No

   Volume Read-Only:          Not applicable (not mounted)



   Device Location:           External

   Removable Media:           Fixed



   Solid State:               Info not available



sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % diskutil verifyVolume disk4s2       

Started file system verification on disk4s2 (Only MAC)

Verifying file system

Volume is already unmounted

Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk4s2

File system check exit code is 8

Restoring the original state found as unmounted

Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed

Underlying error: 8

sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ % df -H



Filesystem       Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk3s1s1   245G    17G    34G    34%  553781 2393071179    0%   /

devfs            210k   210k     0B   100%     710          0  100%   /dev

/dev/disk3s6     245G    20k    34G     1%       0 2393624960    0%   /System/Volumes/VM

/dev/disk3s2     245G   357M    34G     2%    1432 2393623528    0%   /System/Volumes/Preboot

/dev/disk3s4     245G   617M    34G     2%     217 2393624743    0%   /System/Volumes/Update

/dev/disk1s2     524M   6.3M   505M     2%       3    5119997    0%   /System/Volumes/xarts

/dev/disk1s1     524M   7.9M   505M     2%      49    5119951    0%   /System/Volumes/iSCPreboot

/dev/disk1s3     524M   606k   505M     1%      36    5119964    0%   /System/Volumes/Hardware

/dev/disk3s5     245G   191G    34G    85%  709660 2392915300    0%   /System/Volumes/Data

map auto_home      0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home

/dev/disk2s1     5.4G   2.0G   3.3G    39%      60   52428300    0%   /System/Volumes/Update/SFR/mnt1

/dev/disk3s1     245G    17G    34G    34%  538258 2393086702    0%   /System/Volumes/Update/mnt1

sarahdethomasis@Air-de-Sarah ~ %


----------



## ericse (24 Mai 2022)

Minifoy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis débutant en informatique


Bonjour,
Ce serait mieux de mettre tout ton texte entre balises "Bloc de code" c'est plus lisible, donc plus facile pour t'aider :

```
Comme celà
Comme celà
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2022)

Bonjour *Minifoy*

Tu as manifestement des problèmes avec le volume externe *Only MAC*. Les informations que tu as données montrent que : le volume n'est pas monté > et la vérification de son système de fichiers formateur atteste d'emblée d'un code de sortie de la vérification = *8* --> ce qui veut dire : erreurs majeures irréparables.

- le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) qui est le formateur du volume sur la partition --> est une structure logicielle sensible à l'erreur en cas d'incidents matériels comme une coupure de courant ou un débranchement à l'arrache. Est-ce qu'un tel incident est survenu ? - par ailleurs : avais-tu dans le volume *Only MAC* des données dont tu regretterais la perte ?​


----------



## Minifoy (25 Mai 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Minifoy*
> 
> Tu as manifestement des problèmes avec le volume externe *Only MAC*. Les informations que tu as données montrent que : le volume n'est pas monté > et la vérification de son système de fichiers formateur atteste d'emblée d'un code de sortie de la vérification = *8* --> ce qui veut dire : erreurs majeures irréparables.
> 
> - le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) qui est le formateur du volume sur la partition --> est une structure logicielle sensible à l'erreur en cas d'incidents matériels comme une coupure de courant ou un débranchement à l'arrache. Est-ce qu'un tel incident est survenu ? - par ailleurs : avais-tu dans le volume *Only MAC* des données dont tu regretterais la perte ?​


Bonjour, merci de la réponse ! 
Oui je tiens à conserver mes données :'( 
Pas de débranchement à l'arrache, mais j'ai "forcé la déconnexion" au moment de l'ejection, 

encore merci de vos réponses rapides


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mai 2022)

Si le volume *Only MAC* ne remonte pas après plusieurs tests de ta part de redémarrage (DDE branché) -->

- la seule solution qui te restera pour récupérer tes données sera un logiciel de récupération de données (genre : Disk Drill > EaseUS etc.). Tu peux tester des démos gratuites pour vérifier s'ils identifient des fichiers récupérables (une récupération effective demandant de payer une licence assez onéreuse).​


----------



## Minifoy (25 Mai 2022)

merci des conseil, j'ai essayé disk drill, puis j'ai rééssayé de brancher mon disque dur, et comme par magie ça a refonctionné, merci en tout cas pour l'efficacité et la pertinence des reponses apportées !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2022)

Tu veux dire que le volume *Only MAC* est remonté ? --> alors content pour toi !

- si c'est le cas : sauvegarde les données du volume sur un autre disque avant de reformater le volume. Car vu la corruption du système de fichiers formateur --> le volume *Only MAC* ne doit plus monter qu'en lecture seule > ce qui fait que tu ne peux plus y ajouter de fichiers. Et la fiabilité du remontage du volume sur le long terme reste douteuse.​


----------



## Blackice (1 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Macromaniac,
J'ai voulu effacer le contenu d'un disque dur externe de mon vieux Macbook pro (13" fin 2011) car je voulais l'utiliser sur mon nouveau Macbook pro (14" M1 Pro). J'ai du faire une fausse manip car il ne monte plus du tout tant sur l'ancien Mac que le nouveau. Je ne souhaite pas récupérer les données et j'aimerai juste le réinitialiser pour l'utiliser sur le nouveau Macbook. Ce DD externe servait de DD pour Time Machine.

Merci pour tout conseil et solution pour retrouver un DD externe vierge et opérationnel!

J'ai procédé à l'analyse via le terminal et voici ce que j'obtiens.

Last login: Fri Jul  1 19:50:34 on console
administrateur@macbook-pro ~ % diskutil list external
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                     TYPE NAME                 SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                    *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                 209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SAUVEGARDE S-V...   999.8 GB   disk2s2

administrateur@macbook-pro ~ % diskutil verifyvolume disk2s2
Started file system verification on disk2s2 SAUVEGARDE S-V-01-2021
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
administrateur@macbook-pro ~ % df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5    1.0T    11G   602G     2%  489045 9765088395    0%   /
devfs           198k   198k     0B   100%     672          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s1    1.0T   330G   602G    36%  392403 9765185037    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s4    1.0T   8.6G   602G     2%       2 9765577438    0%   /private/var/vm
/dev/disk1s6    1.0T    46G   602G     8%  450230 9765127210    0%   /Volumes/Macintosh SSD
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
administrateur@macbook-pro ~ %


----------



## ericse (1 Juillet 2022)

Blackice a dit:


> J'ai du faire une fausse manip car il ne monte plus du tout tant sur l'ancien Mac que le nouveau.


Bonjour,
Est-ce que tu le vois dans l'utilitaire de disques ? Si tu as l'option, peux tu activer "Afficher tous les appareils" ?


----------



## Blackice (1 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir Ericse. 
Merci pour ta question. Pour une raison que j'ignore le logo qui apparaissait en tant que "Monté" dans la barre de l'Utilitaire de disque et qui me donnait un message d'erreur est soudainement apparu comme "Démonté"...???? Donc, j'ai appuyé dessus et enfin j'ai pu effacer le contenu! 
Je n'ai rien fait de spécial à part débranché et rebranché le DD externe et je ne comprends pas ce qui a cette fois-ci provoqué le changement de dénomination. Avant il demeurait "Monté".
Bref, navré de vous avoir dérangé avec ma question... inutile.
Et merci pour ta prompte réponse.


----------



## boninmi (1 Juillet 2022)

Blackice a dit:


> Bonsoir Ericse.
> Merci pour ta question. Pour une raison que j'ignore le logo qui apparaissait en tant que "Monté" dans la barre de l'Utilitaire de disque et qui me donnait un message d'erreur est soudainement apparu comme "Démonté"...???? Donc, j'ai appuyé dessus et enfin j'ai pu effacer le contenu!
> Je n'ai rien fait de spécial à part débranché et rebranché le DD externe et je ne comprends pas ce qui a cette fois-ci provoqué le changement de dénomination. Avant il demeurait "Monté".
> Bref, navré de vous avoir dérangé avec ma question... inutile.
> Et merci pour ta prompte réponse.


Pour débrancher il faut prendre garde de choisir auparavant "Ejecter" après avoir sélectionné le disque dans le Finder (dans le menu Fichier ou en faisant glisser l'icône du disque dans la corbeille). A défaut un comportement inattendu peut se produire, au pire le disque peut être endommagé.


----------



## Blackice (2 Juillet 2022)

Merci bomini pour ta réponse. 

J'ai effectivement fini par débrancher le DD externe sans l'éjecter car comme il ne montait plus sur le bureau d'aucun ordinateur, je ne pouvais plus l'éjecter... 
J'ai déjà connu ce genre de bizarrerie dans le passé. Mais, je reconnais volontiers que j'ai peut-être fait une fausse manip (mais laquelle?) à un moment donné qui a du provoquer cette situation. 

Pour être exhaustif, j'ai du remplacer le câble de liaison initial (USB-A/Macbook vers USB Micro-B/DD externe) par un câble USB-C/Macbook vers USB Micro-B du DD externe, car mon nouveau Macbook n'a que des ports Thunderbolt 4/USB-C et non des USB-A classiques comme mon ancien Macbook. 
Avec ce nouveau câble, le DD externe n'était pas reconnu sur le nouveau Macbook. Et c'est là que les soucis ont commencé quand j'ai voulu effacer le DD externe depuis le nouveau Macbook pour le réinitialiser afin qu'il serve pour "Time Machine"...

Bref, le DD externe, un WD My Passeport 2,5-1To ne servant qu'à ce Macbook pro, est désormais en APFS et a parfaitement rempli son rôle en réalisant cette nuit sa première sauvegarde du nouveau Macbook! 

Merci à tous pour vos conseils et réponses!


----------



## altachat (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir j'espère que vous allez bien.
Désolé d'éventuellement déterrez un vieux sujet mais j'ai une amie qui a un problème similaire, son disque dur a les mêmes symptômes :

Lorsqu'elle fait un SOS dessus, elle a ça :



> *Exécution de S.O.S. sur « JULIA-DD » (disk3s2)*
> 
> Vérification et réparation (si nécessaire et si possible) du système de fichiers.
> Le volume est déjà démonté.
> ...



Quand je lance la commande diskutil list external comme j'ai pu le lire sur le sujet :



> *diskutil list external*
> /dev/disk3 (external, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
> ...



Et quand j'essaie la commande pour vérifier la partition :



> *diskutil verifyVolume disk3s2*
> Started file system verification on disk3s2 (JULIA-DD)
> Verifying file system
> Volume is already unmounted
> ...



Auriez-vous un petit tips à me donner pour pouvoir tenter de lui récupérer ses données ?

En vous remerciant par avance pour votre aide précieuse


----------



## ericse (11 Juillet 2022)

altachat a dit:


> Auriez-vous un petit tips à me donner pour pouvoir tenter de lui récupérer ses données ?


Bonjour,
Tu peux tenter un des logiciels de récupération de données comme PhotoRec (gratuit) ou un autre dans la liste : https://alternativeto.net/software/photorec/?platform=mac


----------



## altachat (11 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup @ericse, je vais lancer un logiciel pour tenter de lui récupérer ça, mais du coup, il n'y a aucune autre éventuelle solution de réparer la partition ? Merci beaucoup


----------



## boninmi (11 Juillet 2022)

L'erreur indiquée est de mauvaise augure.
Tente un logiciel de récupérations de données, mais je ne sais pas si ça marchera.


----------



## ericse (11 Juillet 2022)

altachat a dit:


> il n'y a aucune autre éventuelle solution de réparer la partition


Dans la liste il y a DiskWarrior qui peut éventuellement réparer la partition.


----------



## altachat (12 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup @boninmi et @ericse, je vais essayer DiskWarrior en premier puis ensuite DiskDrill si ce n'est pas concluant.


----------



## boninmi (12 Juillet 2022)

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## altachat (19 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup @boninmi @ericse malheureusement, ni DiskDrill, ni DiskWarrior n'ont réussi à le réveiller.

La partition (au nom de JULIA-DD) est toujours visible, mais n'arrive pas à être remontée.

Je vais devoir l'envoyer dans un centre de récupération type OnTrack à mon avis.


----------



## JLB21 (19 Juillet 2022)

Recette de grand-mère : essaie de le mettre au réfrigérateur pendant 24 h, il m'est arrivé une fois de voir 're-monter' un disque et d'en récupérer les données…


----------



## altachat (19 Juillet 2022)

Merci @JLB21 le disque était depuis quelques jours dans une petite salle serveurs climatisée malheureusement


----------

